# What dead pedal actually fits?



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Anyone know what dead pedal actually fits?

I know the 06 GLI / MKV pedals fit, but I think the dead pedal needed to be modified. Can anyone confirm. 

Found a US dealer with a 3 piece pedal set from an MKV for $100. I know everyone is GB'd out, but thought it would be work looking into....


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MkV pedals fit. but dead pedal needs to be a TT mkII (NOT MkI) and then needs a little piece cut off from the back.

Or the S3 piece from Europe fits straight in with no modification... but that's baller expensive to import! :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Bleh,

I must not have searched back far enough. A google search linked to me threads from this forum with this exact info.

Anywho, I am trying to source a picture of an S3 pedal now for comparison.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

What about the RS4 dead pedal?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

i have mkv pedals, but never put a dead pedal on. I have a mkv dead pedal hanging around cause it obviously won't fit. I haven't gotten a hold of a TT pedal yet.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

In for famiry purchase! Accelerator/brake/dead for me


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

FYI the RS3 has a plain dead pedal. Only the brake and accelerator have metal accents.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

S3 has the black dead pedal too...










You have to hack the TT. GLI's is too thin.

RS3:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

daniel.ramirez said:


> S3 has the black dead pedal too...


Yeah, but it's worth it just 'cuz it's S3 parts


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> I know the 06 GLI / MKV pedals fit, but I think the dead pedal needed to be modified. Can anyone confirm.


http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1994602


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ha!

Thanks for the correction on the S3... -I just assumed it'd have the dead pedal to match.

I had the GLI pedal... still do. -It doesn't fit and CANNOT me made to fit, so abandon hope, it's a fat waste of time and money.

In the end I had to suck up my loss and go with the TT MkII pedal instead.

There is no other way.

Keitih


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Well depending on what you all want to do, or if anyone is interested.....

Our order from BKS wont ship out for another day or so. He contacted me to see if we would be interested in ordering some pedals. He said he has a lot of them.

He wants $105 for MKV Auto or Manual pedals and then another $40 for the TT MK2 dead pedal.

Anyone interested?

I might order this just because we already paid shipping and their would be no tax.... Anyone?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> He wants $105 for MKV Auto or Manual pedals and then another $40 for the TT MK2 dead pedal.
> 
> Anyone interested?
> 
> I might order this just because we already paid shipping and their would be no tax.... Anyone?


FCK. $145 for a full set for manual? Pictures?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

It would be these pedals, plus the matching TT MK2 dead pedal for 145:

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUTTI013/SubProducts/AUTTI013-0001


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

and here is the dead pedal:

http://www.bks-tuning.com/OEM-Audi-TT-MK2-dead-pedals

ECS wants $225 for the entire set before shipping.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

but shipping from Germany could be more expensive, right?

I got the dead pedal from ECS a while back for about $80, but now they want $130, yikes!
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8J1+864+777+B4PK/ES449208/

Brake and gas pedals I got them from my local VW dealership, 1K1 064 205 (DSG), about $100.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I need to leave this thread to stay focused on other purchases I need to make before pedals


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

daniel.ramirez said:


> but shipping from Germany could be more expensive, right?
> 
> I got the dead pedal from ECS a while back for about $80, but now they want $130, yikes!
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8J1+864+777+B4PK/ES449208/
> ...


Yes sir, you are very correct.

But with the GB that is occuring, shipping would be like $2 and then you don't pay tax. So it would basically be 147 out the door.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

But anywho,

Unless someone is interested I am going to let this thread die.

The original purpose was to verify what dead pedal worked and that is the RS4 and the TT MK2.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I need to leave this thread to stay focused on other purchases I need to make before pedals


agreed, but I would love to have a full set of these pedals.


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

Just want to confirm regarding the gas and brake pedal. Need to get a MkV GLI pedal? Is it a plug and play or anything needs to be done with the gar pedal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Both the brake pedal AND the gas pedal need to be transmission-specific by the way... 

The brake pedal is bigger on the DSG/S-tronic, certainly, but the GAS pedal is also different. (The DSG/S-tronic has a kickdown button which the manual doesn't have.)

Just in case anyone doesn't know that already...


----------

